# Secondary Infertility part 1 2004



## jeanette

New home!

Love

Jeanette


----------



## Fee

Hiya everyone

Jeanette - saw you, Richard and your dd were going to be at the Stratford Meet - so I've taken the plunge and booked us in for the Saturday. Hope that is the day/night you are going for. 
What time to you usually arrive in Stratford? And do you do something child orientated in the afternoon?

Fee xxxxx


----------



## jeanette

Hi Fee

Yes, we have booked in for the Saturday night!

Never been before so dont know what to expect!!!

Nearer the time I will look at the age ranges of children going and sort out some things to take. May do a pass the parcel or simply things like that. What do you think?

Knowing Alexandra though, she will just love seeing the other children and babies!

Love

Jeanette xxxxx


----------



## Fee

great!

Well Laura will probably run around hooting with laughter or demanding ice-cream! Pass the parcel sounds great! I might see if I can borrow one of those dance mat things! They love a bop!!

Fee xxxx


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi All,

Thanks for the new thread Jeanette.

Claire - We must be kindred spirits, we too have the most wonderful king-size four poster. It's my pride and joy! We re-did our bedroom about 2.5 years ago and bought the bed, 2 sets of drawers and a double and a single wardrobe all in antique waxed pine. It cost a small fortune, but I figured it was a good investment as they'll last forever. We're lucky as our bedroom is 15ft square, but we'll have a hard time finding a new house when the time comes!
My scan on Monday is the major anomally scan that alot of hospitals do at 20 weeks. Ours like to wait till 22-23 weeks so they can get a better view of all the organs. I can't wait as it seems forever since our last look at bubbs, and now he/she is so active I'm sure it'll be emotional to see. How did yours go?
I know what you mean about the clothes. It dawned on me the other day that it'll be summer when the baby arrives, so I'll probably spend most of it sobbing over my crop tops with my post-baby saggy belly!!

Sara-jayne - Thanks for the good wishes. Hope the treatment is still going well, and hopefully you'll soon have some good news.

Jeanette - Not long till Richard's big moment - make sure he gets the time right this time!! At least you'll soon know the whole picture and can start planning your next step.

Fee - You sound really well, good for you! Have fun in Stratford, I know they had a great time last year.

We have finally decided on both names now - Jessica Jade for a girl and Jacob Andrew for a boy. Mind you, although we picked the girl's name about 2 years ago, Phil changes his mind about the boy's name every week so I'm not counting my chickens!

I'm 23 weeks now, and starting to forget what it was like to bend in the middle! Work is a real chore too, as I'd much rather lay on the sofa and be a lazy cow all day! Never mind, only 15 weeks to go till my maternity leave!

Hope you are all well and taking good care of yourselves. Catch you soon.

Trish xx


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,

Jeanette & Fee Thanks for the kind words about my 'princess' it sounds like Laura would be great company for Leah if she is as much of a girly, she wont wear trousers and sorts out all her pink clothes before she wears anything else!! 

Have just posted my scan photos(Kenney jr), it was so exciting to see the babe on the screen I really dont think it seems real until you have seen it and finally got a date, 21.07.03 which makes me 13+1, looks like my guess was better than the midwifes as she had me at about 15!! Though L was 8lb2 and 10days early so I dont expect to go till the date this time either.

Trish - I lurve my 4 poster bed its my pride and joy too and we like you have a large bedroom although when we moved here we did have to ensure the room was big enough to take it.. However the cupboards that we like from Ikea are all about 3cms too high for the room, Pete is a bit of a diyer and may try and adapt them as we havent found anything as well made for the price and that we like  anywhere else
Glad the scan went okay for you, they booked my next one in but it seems an eternity away on March 9th, I really feel as though i am going to be pg forever rather than the 3.5months i was last time!! The names you have picked are lovely, me and my mum were thinking of a few last nite, i have loads of girls: grace, allana, rosie (pete wants Skye but i have put that right out) but am struggling a bit with boyz like Drew and Edward at the mo but got plenty of time to change my mind.


Gonna have to love you and leave you as my friend (who is also the babysitter and is terribly excited) is coming for dinner

Love to all
Claire


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well. Cant believe where the time goes! Whats worse is that i have no news at all!
Countdown begins until the beginning of Feb when dh has to 'do the deed'!!!! 

Im fine- have major family problems which have affected me quite badly- the usual crying, sleepless nights etc. Not helped by my mother informing me that the reason why I cant get pg is because we dont  enough!

If only it was that simple!!!!! My mum got this info from a book. Bless her 

Who else is coming to stratford? im looking forward to it.
Should be good fun!

take care

Love

Jeanette xxxxx


----------



## Allie K

Hi everyone,

Is it OK if I join you on this thread? I have a daughter, Kirstie, who is now 9 months old. She was conceived on our first ICSI attempt. We are thinking about trying another ICSI attempt late in the year but in the meantime I am just about to finish a 6 month course of the Yasmin bcp (precribed for PCOS) and so we will be trying for a natural miracle baby for a while  .

Jeanette- Mums eh? They mean well but...  Hope the family stuff improves. I am a bit out of date - are you due to move on to IVF now then?

Claire - I have friends whose daughter is 6 weeks older than Kirstie - she is called Skye!

Trish - It only seems like yesterday that I read about your BFP  and now you are 23 wks pg!! It sounds as though you are blooming! So you are planning on working to 38wks. I went on mat leave at 29wks! although if I am lucky enough to get pg again I will have to work longer as I wont be able to afford to take unpaid leave again.

Don, me and Kirstie are all coming to Stratford - we are booked for both nights! I'm looking forward to it too!

Love to all

Allie


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,
Thought it had gone a bit quiet out there, hope everyone is well

Welcome to Allie, your daughter is gorgeous, I have tried to attach a picture of Leah on my profile but wasnt very successful, I thought I would give Tony a few weeks to settle into parenthood and then send him a quick begging email!!

Jeanette - I am keeping my fingers xrossed for your dhs tests. I assume you have the date in BIG letters on the calendar this time and that you read the letter to!! 
I cant believe your mum saying such things to you, just ignore her I am sure she meant well..

Right well gonna have to go, got indigestion and a cup of warm peppermint cordial is shouting me, not to mention dh and dd who are both in the bath.

Speak soon
Love Claire


----------



## sara jayne

Thoguth I'd better pop in again, not sure where the past few weeks have gone. 

My grandma aged 90, died last week and have been quite tied up with helping sort things out, the funeral is next week, so hopefully things will quieten down then.

Jeanette - sorry things are tough going at the mo, hope it improves for you and good luck to your hubbie at the beginning of Feb, my hubbie has got to do one too!!

Allie - your little girl is a real cutie !! I remember mine being that size they grow up so quick!! could you let me know what yasmin bcp is ? as I suffer from PCOS and have never heard of it.

Trish - glad all is going well for you, you'll be there before you know it !! has it gone quicker this time round ?

Claire - hope the pepermint tea helped, I always used to find ginger nuts were good or the good old gaviscon!! mind you tastes awful!!

Not a lot to report for me although I am feeling more positive this month, I actually ovulated on day 20 which is a vast improvement on last months 14 week cycle and no ovulation !! I have started metformin so not sure if this is playing a part 

So in theory I am on a 2ww period due Monday 2nd February.................. wait and see I guess. Trying to keep  but am also trying not to think about it and get my hopes up again !

Take care all, catch up soon

Sara


----------



## Fee

Hi

Nice to see this board getting busier. Sara, your daughter is just a bit younger than Claire's Leah and my dd is 4/1/2. Jeanette's daughter is 7 (I think - not sure when her bday is). It would be great if you could come up to Stratford for the meet. Can we persuade you 

Allie - How lovely to see you in here. Welcome aboard. I often look at the Tri boards and think - you'll all be in here soon - then won't there be some chatting on here!!

Claire - Leah and Laura could be twins. Laura is just starting to wear trousers now - because she's more aware of idols like female pop stars wearing them. But it took a while! Everything pink!! That's her! She's really into the Fairy books at the moment - can't remember the author, but there are 7 - Ruby the Red fairy, Amber the orange fairy etc - all rainbow fairies. She loves them. Hope the sickness is calming down. I used to crave salt and vinegar crisps when I was pukey. I think I'd rather be sick than take gaviscon!

Jeanette - your Mum! Bless!!

Fee xxxx


----------



## clairea

Hi There!!

Fee I really didnt know Laura was so near in age to Leah, she will be 5 on Oct 15th, when is Lauras bday?
Isnt it strange how some girls are completely obsessed with pink and dolls and others dont seem to bother-- I have had to lay down the law a few times with trousers esp if we are going shopping in town and I have told her should the snow arrive tonite she is going to pre-school in jeans whether she likes it or not!! The fairy books sound lovely, Leah pretty much likes any sort of book, she loves to go to the library and pick her own and has loads in her bedroom...

Sara - sorry to hear about your grandma passing away I think its still a shock even when they get older and it really doesnt stop you missing them.... I lost my maternal grandmother exactly 9 months after I had Leah and was very upset at the time thinking she wouldnt see her grow up, my mum brought me down to earth (as they do) by saying at least she had met her and spent some time with her -- and infact she is the only great grandchild that Nan did meet. Keeping my fingers xrossed for your big fat + ve 

Hi to anyone else in passing
Love Claire


----------



## Fee

Hi Claire, Sara, Jeanette, Allie - and everyone really!

Claire - Laura will be five on 25th May - so there is just under five months between them. They're going to be a scream if we meet! Are you based near London?

SNOW - l's very excited!!

Fee x


----------



## sara jayne

Hi, well what a fun evening we have had tonight !! 

Abbie was so excited she nearly burst when it started snowing well it was more like a blizzard, we had about 3 inches in an hour!! anyway two snowmen later she is exhausted in bed !!!! dreaming about building no 3 tomorrow!!

Claire- thank you for your kind words, she had been ill for a while, so we knew it was coming, but like you say it still takes some getting use to.

We are away for a week at the beginning of April so won't be able to make Stratford, it does sound fun, maybe next year! I'll have a look at piccies though, I love putting faces to names !!


Hope everyone is well, will catch up soon


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi All,

Sorry for my prolonged absence - never seems to be enough hours in the day!

Jeanette - Sorry to hear things are a bit pants at the moment, hope they improve soon. Hopefully you'll make some progress pg-wise after Richard's test, and that may help a little. Pay no attention to your mum - she sounds like mine, always knows best about everything!! Next time just tell her that actually, you s**g like rabbits and that'll keep her quiet!!

Sara - Good news so far with your tx - hopefully getting better as you go along. Glad your dd enjoyed the snow. Sammy was most disgruntled because we wouldn't let him out in it as he's been off school with a throat infection! i wouldn't care, but the last time he was in snow he hated it after ten minutes as he was too cold - kids! Also condolences re your nan - mine died when Sammy was 10 weeks old from alzheimers, and I was distraught knowing he'd never know her, but it was a blessing really as she'd been ill for a long time and didn't know any of us anymore. I still miss her though, even 6 years later. Big hugs to you.

Claire - How's it going honey? Still pukey? Hope you're looking after that bump!

Allie - Welcome!! Yeah, unfortunately I need to work as long as possible so I get more time afterwards with the baby, but I'm ready to stop now if I'm honest!! I could quite happily stay at home till the baby is about 3, but I'm on a really good wage so we can't afford to lose it. Luckily they're quite good about flexible working hours, so I'm looking at alternative shift patterns. Good luck with your attempts at No.2 ! Kirstie is a real sweetie - I'm so jealous of all you girlie-mums!! Still you never know, maybe this time.......!

Fee - Laura sounds like my kind of girl! If we get a girl this time she won't have a choice about the pink and the fairies - it's already decided! I've had enough of bugs and soldiers, it's time for some frills!!!

Had our re-scan yesterday as they couldn't see the heart properly last week as bubbs was in an awkward position, and wouldn't budge (just like it's father!). It was back there again when we went back, but had a couple of glasses of cold water and got it to move. All was well, thankfully, so now it's just a waiting game.

I am now 25+weeks so it's moving along. Got all the old familiar aches and pains and plenty of violent kicks and punches, so it's finally all feeling real. Sammy felt the baby kick for the first time a couple of days ago, and was amazed! Phil has only felt it once, as he's too impatient to wait more than about 2 seconds! I think he's still a bit freaked by the whole idea of a little person in there!

Well gotta go and cook dinner, so I'll leave you in peace. Take care.

Trish xx


----------



## clairea

Morning Everyone,
I am enjoying having the pc for more than a few seconds as I have dh putting some lights up in the front room now that he has taken up the carpet in our bedroom ready to decorate in there - confusing hey!! Anyway he is busy so I am not having to ask permission. Dd is plonked firmly infront of tele and shows no signs of moving she is watching that awful programme dick and dom - I hate to see what they do with food 
Dh taking me out tonite for dinner and cinema (originally i was going to pay for dinner as it was his bday last week but he was working but i got out of it by paying for us to go away for the wend - no Leah in March   )
Well enough of me..
Trish - I really had to chuckle at your quote for Jeanette, I cant possibly imagine saying anything like that to my mum!! All is well with babe, heard its heart beat for first time this week which is exciting, makes everything seem real.. the sickness has gone off alot now, just have to watch what i eat.

Jeanette - keeping my fingers crossed for your dhs test, not long to go now.

Sara - Leah was really excited by the snow too, she just cant believe its all gone now before I even had a chance to get a sledge for her.

Fee- Unfortunately I live in Leicester which is a bit of a trek to London, but it does sound as though Leah and Laura would get on like a house on fire, perhaps we will have to meet somewhere halfway!!

Hi to anyone else i have missed, there seems to be loads again, just going to post on the 2nd tri board and there are MILLIONS there I keep losing track!!
Love Claire


----------



## Fee

Hi all
I love the expression "pants" hee hee

Claire - glad the sickness has worn off. Isn't it lovely when you hear that heartbeat wish washing away!! If we have a next time, I might even buy my own monitor to hear that every night whilst I fall asleep. (something of a role reversal going on there I've just realised).

Trish - Over half way now. Brilliant. I never really had kicks with Laura - she just sort of shifted about! If it is a boy in there, you'll just have to tell him pink is in! 

Sara - Our snowman finally melted yesterday. aaahh. Good fun though wasn't it.

I've just enjoyed a quite hour in the gym - now off home, where Laura is demanding we make gingerbread men (I'm doing the coffee at church tomorrow, so need to make homemade biscuits.)

Speak soon

Fee xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sara jayne

Hi All, nice to catch up with you all

Trish - glad to hear all is going well, it made me laugh reading about using glasses of cold water on the baby to make it move, I used to do that to my DD when I hadn't felt her move for a while and it used to drive her crackers !! I only discovered why when I was in labour as she was an undiagnosed breech and I was putting the water on her not her bottom !!

Claire - hope you had a nice evening with you dh,what did you see at the pictures? Glad to hear the sickness is improving, its great when that bit is over!

Fee- making gingerbread men must be the thing to do toady we've just made a huge tub full, I know she won't eat them though, Abbie enjoys making the mess far more !!

We have a carrot on the lawn as the snowman remains !! I've had tears over mind !! please snow again soon !!

Jeanette - hope all is well with you and dh

No news my end really, d-day on Monday, seem to have had a few symptoms, but don't like to read into them, but I also question if I am actually having them, if you know what I mean !! Temps are looking good and staying quite high so that is quite a good sign. 

Will keep you updated !!

Take care and have a good weekend 

sara

xxxx


----------



## jeanette

Hi Girls

Well I am really proud of my dh- deed is done. I do love him very much.

Sara- good luck for today as well. I do know what you mean as well!

Fee- hope you are well. How is your georgous Laura- cant wait to meet her.

Trish- cant believe how quickly the time has gone. It only seems like yesturday!

Claire- hows the decorating? We seem to have come to a stand still! Being very patient but really want the house finished!!!!

Allie- welcome aboard!

So we will get results next week. Due to see consultant about my leg on 13th Feb so we will decide from there what we are going to do.

If i have missed anyone, sorry and hello!

Hope you are all well. Its raining here!

Love

Jeanette xxxx


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,
Feel i need to groan and moan ^furious^ dd has been a dd from hell today!! she walked in the muddiest puddle outside our house in her 'nice' boots not her wellies, then we made jam tarts and when i wasnt looking she ate the jam out of 3 but left the rest, played with her dinner and to cap it all tipped a WHOLE I mean whole bottle of bubble bath in the bath... 
Oh and as if that wasnt enough cant decide what cupboards to have for the bedroom, spent all day yesterday looking and I liked all of the ones we saw, unfortunately dh wants only ones that go floor to ceiling, so we had words about that as they were the most expensive but it was a bit odd as you had to build a frame and then attach the doors to this...

Well sorry to be a moaner.... onto nicer things
Had a really nice meal out and saw Paycheck with Ben Affleck, not bad, although i have to confess to falling asleep 3 times, dh was quite amused!!


Jeanette - I cant believe your appt was today thats come round really fast after missing the last one, I hope all goes well for you.. 

Sara - I hope your result is +ve today I have my fingers xrossed for you

Fee - I must agree with you I would love to hear my babys heartbeat everyday, its just so reassuring, I am just worrying about the 15wk blood tests I have just had done now and then hopefully once that comes back okay I can relax... 

Trish - Hope you are well
And hi to anyone I have missed
Love Claire 
PS feel much better now i have that off my chest
PPS for those I have been speaking too for quite awhile, my dhs auntys partner has just given birth to a bouncing 9lb15oz boy -- OUCH (Oh and named him Milo!)


----------



## sara jayne

Hi girls,

Well I am in a bit of a daze, I got a  this morning !! I have felt really terrible but didn't want to read to much into it but now I have my answer !!
Metformin the wonder drug ................?

Due date roughly October which is the same as Abbie, will book to see Dr later on in the week.

Early days I know, but fingers crossed it will all go to plan.

Claire - sorry you've had a bad day, it always comes on the same day though doesn't it !! Glad you had a nice evening out though.

Jeanette- glad the appt is done, hoping that you get the answers you want

Trish , Fee & Allie hope you are all well too.

Take care all

Sara
xxx


----------



## clairea

Sara

CONGRATULATIONS, 

    
I have just spotted your posting before I sign off, it will sink in I promise

XX Claire


----------



## jeanette

Hi Sara

Fantastic news- this is so fab!!!!

I am so pleased for you all.

  

Well done!

Love

Jeanette xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fee

Congratulations Sara Jayne

Well done and happy and healthy 9 months

Fee xxxx


----------



## Allie K

Thanks everyone for welcoming me on this thread. Sorry I haven't been around but Kirstie has been ill - her temperature has been persistently high for a few days and went up to 40 yesterday even after Childrens Nurofen - luckily Calpol brought it down. She's been checked out by the Dr and they think it is viral (sore throat, coughs and sneezes). Poor little mite. Anyway, apart from that I've decided to stay on the Yasmin bcp (someone asked what Yasmin was - it is a fairly new contraceptive pill that it supposed to be good for symptoms of PCOS) for another 3 monthsand I will try to lose some more weight in that time as I only started getting a worsening of symptoms once I put on weight. So no ttc for another 3 months but hopefully after that time DH will have given up smoking and I will be a healthier weight so it's probably for the best. Hope you all don't mind if I hang around though until I start "trying" again.

Sara     Congratulations!!   I hope you have a healthy, happy, enjoyable pregnancy.

Jeanette - Good luck with the test results and for your appt on the 13th.

Claire - Sounds like your dd was having a bit of a mischievous day - hope she has had a couple of "sweet" days since   . Hope you are feeling well. It is an exciting time with the scan and listening to the heartbeat, fingers crossed that we will all follow in your footsteps and be experiecing these things again.

Trish - I'd have liked to stay at home a bit longer too but although I don't earn that much we still need it. But I am only working 3 days a week so I shouldn't complain (but I do)!!

Fee- From posts on the Babydust boards a little while back I think there will be a lot of people trying for another little one, so this board could get busy!

Can I just air something that is bothering me a little bit - it's silly but I have to get it off my chest. My little girl is turning into a real daddy's girl. If Don is holding her and passes her to me she sometimes screams!! She is fine if it is just me and her but if daddy is home he is definitely favourite. Now I know it sounds silly but I feel quite hurt sometimes   .

Right temperature checking time - Kirstie looks decidedly flushed.

Best wishes and catch up with you all soon.

Allie


----------



## jeanette

Hi Allie

Dont worry- its just a normal phase she is going through!!!

Are you at home with her all day? 

Hope kirstie is better today- its such a worry when they are poorly.

Hope everyone else is well.

Love

Jeanette xxxxx


----------



## sara jayne

Hi everyone,

Thank you so much for all you good wishes, I am still a little bit in denial, can't believe it's true especially after a 14 week period last month !! I thought things were getting worse not better !!  !! Saw the Dr today and have been passed over to the midwives, mind you this is the long wait now till about week 11, roll on end of march !! till scan and first appt.

Hope some more of you will be joing me soonxxxxx

Allie - hope your little girlie is getting better, I took Abbie to the Dr's today as she has had a cold for a while and last night complained her ears were sore and bingo she has another ear infection, poor thing. It does get easier as they get older as at least they can tell you what hurts !! Honestly wouldn't worry about her being a bit of a Daddy's girl, as Jeanette said its a very normal phase................ quite upsetting though I know little turncoats aren't they !

Anyway take care all, catch up soon

Saraxx


----------



## Fee

ahhh  for Kirstie hope she's better soon!

Sara - so great your news. Keep well

I can't help feeling that this board has been, in its own quiet way - by far the highest BFP producing board - Trish, Claire, Sara - so Jeanette and I are hanging on in there to make it full house!!! 

I abandoned my FET plans for this month today. I was put on clomid to ensure I ovulated (cos didn't in October, my last txt) = and they've found today that I've 6 or 7 mature follicles (day 10!!!!), so I've been handed a profasi injection to do tonight, and I'm going for IUI. Toss up between that and actual EC, which seems daft for clomid!! - (when I think what I paid out for menopur - and clomid was only £5.74 ). Still - no guarantee that any of them will fertilise. My two main follies are on my right hand side, so I need the sperm to go right - thanks gents!!! 

So wish me luck for Friday 

Fee xxxxxx


----------



## sara jayne

Hi girls,

just popped in to say


Good luck for Friday Fee, will be thinking of you xxxxx

The follies sound really positive ^thumbsup^

Take care

sara


----------



## sara jayne

Hi, me again,

How is this for spooky, the edd of baby is 11/10/04 the birthday of my gran who passed away on 20th Jan, but even more spooky the date that according to my temp charts that I ovulated was the day she passed away!!!
So chances are I conceived on the day she died.

ooooooooh errrrrrrrh............................

Bye for now

Saraxxxxx


----------



## Alice M

Hello everyone...

I've been reading your board and really wanted to join in, as I don't really know anyone else who's got secondary infertility and it's been driving me mad! It's so good to see that I'm not the only one, and it's excellent to read that you have been having lots of success in your fertility endeavours!!! Congratulations to you all!! 

I see many of you have daughters already - me too! She's three and a half, and gorgeous (of course!) - called Milly. We've been trying to conceive another one since before she was 1, but I've had a bit of a litany of things go off course. Over the past 2 years I've had a lletz, a laparoscopy for endometriosis (I had a cyst the size of a large tomato on one ovary) and I recently found out that one of my tubes is blocked and I also have high FSH levels. It's not a good combination really!! 

So now we're trying IVF, and I've only just started, with 3 weeks of taking the pill (oddly enough), before I start down regulation. It's all a bit of a minefield really, with so many things that can go wrong.... have any of you guys done IVF or ICSI?

Thanks for this thread.... and good luck to everyone!
Cheers

Alice


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

getting busy on here!!!!

Welcome Alice- we do understand the emotions that each of us go through. Its great at mo cause 3 of the girls on this thread are pg. Real boost to us all.

Good luck for Friday Fee- fingers crossed.

Sara- very spooky

Out of interest- have we all got girls?

Love

Jeanette xxxxxx


----------



## Fee

Sara - it's as if your Gran planned it - she's gone to make representation to the man upstairs in person!! Bless. You'll have to name your daughter after her.

Alice - welcome to this thread - great to have you on board.

Fee xxxxxxxx


----------



## billy

Hello
i've been reading this thread and i'd like to join you.
i have a son 11 in a few weeks. Alex. i now have a new dh (newish) been ttc for over a year now. i'm 40. dh never had kids. waitning for an appoint with hosp/gynae. also got a little pot for sperm sample. neither of us has mentioned it since!
B


----------



## jeanette

Hi Billy

Welcome to this thread!

I could tell you a story about that little pot!!!!!

Love

Jeanette xxxxx


----------



## billy

thanks jeanette
please tell!!!!!

Bx


----------



## Fee

Welcome Billy - good luck with the tests - you have to laugh over the pot - it's too awful otherwise!!!


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,
Didnt think i had been away that long, I have complete pc control this wk but have stayed at mums Wed and then a friend over for dinner yesterday and been reeeeeeally tired  so having lots of naps (an hour and half this afternoon and early nights!!) Had loads to catch up with so I apologise in advance if I miss anyone out..

Billy - My dh wasnt too keen on giving  sample either but with a bit of gentle persuasion (and lots of bribes) managed 

Sara - its very strange about your grandma, when I found out I was pg I was convinced this ones date would be my dead Nannas bday on 26th July as it happens I was only 5 days out with an edd 21.07!!

Alice - nice to meet you, although I havent had treatment anymore than clomid I can sympathise (as with all of the other lovely ladies on this thread with the frustration of waiting for a second child) and wish you well.

Fee - hope things are going well for you sending you a big  let us know how you go

Jeanette & Trish hi to you both hope you are well

Right gonna have a quick surf before going bed... 
Bye
Claire


----------



## sara jayne

Hi everyone

Welcome Billy - sperm tests we've been there too ! my dh kept apparently forgetting. Mind you don't do what I did and when he finally did the deed be totally taken aback about how little there actually was !! especially if you get given a huge pot !! Good luck.

Alice- lots of good luck to you and dh, I cannot help on the IVF tx never been down that route but I know there are lots of lovely girles on here that will be able to help.

Claire - glad you are well, make the most of the sleep its the best thing to do, there is no point fighting it! Have you started getting organised with all the bits and pieces yet ? what week are you in now?

Jeanette - sending you big  for next week, thinking of you

Fee- seen your posts on the other thread , so I'm sending you lots of positive vibes and a  too!

Trish and Allie - hope you are well too

Not much to report with me just feeling very tired and a bit sick, can't wait to get the first 12 weeks out the way! I've already worked out my maternity leave - mid august will do nicely !!

Take care all, speak soon

Love Sara

xx


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi girls,

Well I hate to say it but how right was I?!!! This is the year for lots of babies for us secondary infertility peeps!!

CONGRATULATIONS SARA!! ^thumbsup^   I'm soooo happy for you. Very spooky with your dates - especially if it's a girl.

Jeanette - So relieved Richard made it this time! Keeping everything crossed that you make some progress next week.

Claire - You had me in stitches with Leah's exploits!! You were probably ready to have her adopted by the end of the day, but I couldn't help the giggles! Glad everything is going fine with junior, it's really flying by.

Allie - As the girls said, don't worry about the "Daddy's girl" syndrome, I had a similar phase with my youngest when he was about 18 months old. It's heartbreaking, but doesn't mean they don't love you just as much as ever. Anyway, at the worst it'll only last till the teen years when she'll most certainly hate him for stopping her fun!!

Billy - Welcome. Good luck with the test - my dh took months to work himself up to it and really struggled with the result (though he'd deny it if you asked him). Our situations are similar as this is also my second marriage, and I have 2 boys from before so the infertility came as a bit of a shock. 

Alice - Welcome to you too, and good luck with the treatment. We had to have ICSI as Dh's count, motility etc were so poor, but hey, look at us now!! I'm almost 27 weeks pg and all is well   I'll be keeping everything crossed for you, and if you want any info just shout.

Fee - Yours and Jeanette's turns next!! Great news on those follies - hope "the boys" have a good sense of direction! I'll be sending lots of   your way.

Well I hope I haven't missed anyone. If so, forgive me it's the hormones!!

Not much news from me, just spending my time getting fatter and doing weeble impressions! Starting to panic about the weight as I am now about 8lbs heavier than I was at full term with Sammy  and about 2 stone heavier than at full term with my eldest ^shocked^ ^shocked^ God knows how long it'll take me to get rid of it afterwards. I wouldn't care but I'm not the most disciplined girl in the world, as I've never really had problems with my weight. Oh well, Evans do some nice prints!! Dh seems to be competing with me too as he has gained about half a stone!!

Work is really busy, but only just under 12 weeks to go, so there's a light at the end of the tunnel.

Got our Vaentine's ball up in Birmingham next weekend, so looking forward to that. Just hope I can stay awake past my usual bedtime of 10pm!!

Well better go as I've done nothing but play with the pc since I got home at 3pm!

Take care.

Trish xx


----------



## Alice M

Hi everyone,

Gosh there seems to be so many people on this thread, it's hard to keep up with everyone - especially for a newbie!! Thanks for all your welcomes... everyone is so encouraging and supportive!

Well, I had an appointment with my specialist today - he was certainly to the point - he said that it seemed my ovaries were a bit b*ggered by the endo (actually I don't think he used that word, but that was the gist of it!) which is why my FHS levels were rising. So now I'm having a short protocol called a microdose flare, where they take advantage of your own FSH to kick start the whole process. What it basically means is that the whole process is shortened so that they can give me the maximum dosage of stimulation drugs. 

So it's kind of good and bad - good cos it's a quicker process, bad cos if I don't respond well to the drugs, then that's probably it. Scary, huh? 

Anyway, I carry on taking the Pill for another 2 weeks, and then I'll have a blood test to see if my hormones have all gone quiet, and then hopefully I start injecting the down-reg and the stims almost simultaneously.... so another 2 weeks of waiting til it's blast off time.... 

I just hope hope hope that my poor tired ovaries have got some life left in 'em yet...... even if I just get as far as egg collection I'll be happy and proud....... 

But this board seems to be having some luck, so maybe some will rub off on me...... ^thumbsup^

Trish - you said it was the year for us secondary peeps - I hope so for all of us!!

Hope you're all going well....

Cheers

Alice

 (sunnies cos it was actually sunny today - well, it is supposed to summer over here!!)


----------



## Fee

Hi everyone

Alice - I never understood what a short protocol was, brill explanation. Good luck with that.

Claire - sleep monster!! I remember that feeling (just about anyway!).

Trish - 27 weeks. Wow. that has flown by hasn't it. Don't worry about the weight gain - I found breastfeeding the greatest slimming aid ever. Weighed less than when I concieved! Sounds like your DH is eating for two too!!

Billy - done the deed yet

Well, I'm busy trying to survive the 2ww. Low percentage success rate so I'm trying not to think about things - but it is so hard. I popped away at 3.30 am this morning and thought "hello - 2ww syndrome". It is so hard not to imagine isn't it. I have no symptoms at all - and have not put my life on hold. Had two glasses of bubbly on my birthday and have done all the usual housework and shopping etc. I do feel tired - but then don't I always!!!

Jeanette - have you a txt start date??

All the best everyone

Fee xxxxxxxx

LET THOSE POSITIVES ROLL


----------



## clairea

Evening Everyone,

Had another busy wend, stripped 2 walls in my bedroom, and STILL planning the wardrobes... Gonna go to Ikea again on Friday (not very pleased with their customer service though as I asked them to send me one leaflet on a particular range we liked and its seems impossible for them  ) Hopefully then we can make a decision on what to go for.. Oh, I have to tell you all i have become an ebay freak!! Been trawling the net for a pushchair/pram and found a really nice one that I am hoping to buy, should have the results of my 15wk bloods this wk for defo, although the mwife did say she would contact me last wk if there were any probs so fingers xrossed 

Fee - Not quite so tired today, its funny it seems to hit me in fits and starts I even stayed up past dh on Sat till 11pm which was an achievement -- Really hope you get a big fat +VE - when do you test??

Trish - Yes, I did wonder why I want another after that day, she has been pretty good this wend although she is turning her nose up at everything i put in her saanis and everything i cook for dinner - I cant win!! I keep trying not to think about how many wks left at work as it still feels like a long way, 18 to be precise, so I can be paid right up till the end of Dec which as I dont think I am going back it will be a blessing 


Alice - My heart goes out to you, I have everything xrossed for you to that the tx works and you will also get a big fat +VE

Sara - I shall be 17wks on Wed, its dragging quite a lot for me, the first time round I didnt find out till I was 20wks and had Leah at 38 so it was really quick feels like an eternity this time  I have started tidying up the attic and had a peek through all of the tiny clothes, just need dh to move a few more bags for me so I can look at the bedding as we had a mouse late last yr and he ate a 28year old 'nest' that was my sisters when she was born and Leah adored it when I had her - U just cant buy them anymore  so I am hoping there are no more surprises in store - and as you will have read above I have been madly bidding on ebay for a pram/pushchair as I had to throw L's away through blatent overuse by a lazy toddler... I have only just, since xmas put her little stroller away (more for my sanity to stop her whinging than anything)

Well, better go I could type all nite tonite - dh playing with his pals over net on x-box with hansfree headset on - very sociable
Anyone planning anything special for Valentines We are off to my grandparents 80TH bday party, I just cant believe they are 80   

Well, really am going now
Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Claire


----------



## billy

hi all
just a quickie
no deed done yet!! it's bms time so concentrating all the tadpoles my way!
it's half term next week so we'll have a bit of extra time to be running about with little pots. 
speak later
Bx


----------



## Fee

Good Luck Billy!!


----------



## clairea

LOL FEE     But I agree, go boyz go!!!


----------



## jeanette

Hi girls

Hope you are ok.

DH got results today from sperm sample.

everything ok, except for morphology which came in at 8% (should be 15% or above).

GP apparently was not very nice and basically said well thats it then- your wife will only get pg with assistance and that is not available on the nhs. Going to look into any natural options first. Nice man............not.

Felt really sorry for dh.

Fee- hope yoyu are ok with the 2ww. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Just waiting for dd to come home from school. She was really tired this morning and wouldnt get out of bed! Bless

Hugs and kisses to you all

Love

Jeanette xxxxxxxx

ANY MORE TAKERS FOR STRATFORD?


----------



## billy

Hi Girls,
i hope you don't mind me going on but.. here goes. My son is ( in 2 weeks) #
He came home from school with a Valentine card from his 'girlfriend'
in it she had written things like 'you are the best boyfriend any girl or woman could want' and 'i love and care for you so much'
No i'm not a fuddy duddy but it did freak me out a bit. at first me & dh were chuckling at it. but later when i gave it some thought it is a bit odd. i never had those thoughts about boys at 10. are they just growing up quicker than in our day (i'm 40)
any advice or am i over reactting?
Love B


----------



## jeanette

well Billy

if its any consolation, my daughter (who is 7) came back with a valentines card as well!!!!!

love

jeanette xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fee

and Lolly sent one !!! (Max "I love your voice". I think I was 15 before I even tolerated boys!


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,

Not much to report at the end of yet another week, i have a bit of a long wend as I couldnt get anyone to have dd on monday due to hols but have sorted the rest of the week with my sis, nan and mum all having her 
My sis has finally plucked up the courage and visited the docs on Fri who said because they had been trying for about 18months would refer her straight to hospital so fingers xrossed for her..

Spent most of the day cleaning YUK even managed the oven which is my alltime hated job - so think i need a treat now, not sure what choccy is in the house!!

Hope everyone is well and speak soon
Love Claire


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi all,

Jeanette - Sorry to hear of Richard's unfortunate experience with the doctor, and the disappointing results of his test, but at least you now know what the problem is and can start getting to grips with it. If you're looking for natural methods first, try the marilyn glenville vits. They're a bit expensive, but they improved Phil's count from <0.1 million to >0.5 million in 6 weeks and the motility/morphology went up by 65%. I'm sure that's what made this ICSI attempt successful, as the morphology affects the egg's ability to implant if it fertilises, apparently. I also took the women's version of the vits too.
If it comes to IVF, maybe you would want to consider donating eggs as we did, if it's an option. It reduced the cost of our last attempt from almost £6000 to £1100, which is a big difference. I also felt much better knowing that all the surplus eggs wouldn't be wasted, as freezing seemed too unreliable to us.
Anyway, lots of luck - and get a new doctor!!

Claire - Is Leah on half term already? Ours don't break up until Friday. How's the belly progressing? Still pukey?

Billy - I too would have been concerned about the valentine at that age, but not sure how you can handle it other than just keeping a close eye on the situation. My eldest causes me concern for the opposite reason - he's 16 in a few weeks and seems to have no interest in girls atall! Not that I want him married off, but I do worry that he may actually be gay and afraid to say anything, which breaks my heart. It just seems so unusual for a boy that age, although he does go to an all boys grammar school, which limits his options a bit!! I don't know, it's just constant worry from conception onwards!! Good luck with the treatment.

We had a m/wife appt on Thursday, and all is well. Bubbs is now lying head down, which I thought is quite early as Sammy didn't turn until about 32 weeks. Mind you, it may well turn back the other way again yet! Heart rate was 148, which according to the old wives tales makes it a girl, but having read up on it there's no real evidence to back up that theory, so I'm not counting my chickens!!

Got a promotion board this afternoon  which I'm dreading, but at least it's got me the day off to do some swotting (I'll get to it in a minute!!)

Phil is on nights this week, so won't be seeing much of him. Next week he's putting in a new bathroom suite, so we're tripping over plumbing equipment at the moment!

Well that's all my news. Hope everyone is doing okay.

Trish xx


----------



## Fee

Just to let you all know the dream was not to be this time. Negative for us I'm afraid.
I'm really gutted. My daughter is like Maxababe's, alway anxious for brother or sister. 
We've no more money for txt at present, so not sure where we'll go from here.
Fee xxxxxxx


----------



## jeanette

Hi Fee

Im so sorry that you have had a negative 

Alexandra is also desparate as well for a brother or sister. Sometimes she gets herself terribly upset. it breaks my heart. 

I am sending you all really big ((((((((((((hug))))))))))))))

love

Jeanette xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sara jayne

Hi Fee, 

I am so sorry to hear that it was negative this month, I was keeping things crossed for you.

Love to you and your dh and of course your girlie,

Take good care, 

Sara

xxx


----------



## Alice M

Hi Fee

I'm so so sorry about your result this month - it's just crap really. 
It all seems so unfair - especially when you don't know what your next step will be - but I'm sure you'll find a way and your next step will become clear soon... don't give up yet.

Take care of yourself 

love

Alice


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,

Well, what a week didnt think it was ever going to end, I am sure its because Leah is on halfterm and I have had to hand her over to all my helpful relatives thats made it seem such a drag.. Shes had such a fun time 

Fee - I am sorry to hear that this wasnt your month, another big  coming your way.

Trish - yes it is half term here, usually we are different by a week to those around us, but the rest of the midlands is off this week too -- Bump is HUGE  Saw my babysitter in town today and she cant believe how big I am and not even half way yet!! 18 + 2 Got another 3 wks till my next scan and then thats it for seeing bubs but 'he' is definately growing and digging me in the ribs!!

Jeanette - sorry to hear about your test results and the way it was presented to your dh how insensative.. A big hug coming to you to 

Hi to everyone else, i have run out of time, need to go and wash up dh going back to bed as he is on nights this wk and next wk  

Bye
Love Claire


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi All,

Fee - I've sent you an IM. Big hugs honey  

Claire - Are you sure there's only one in there? Sounds like half a dozen!!

Jeanette - How's it going? Any more news on your tx?

Just a quickie from me tonight as I'm absolutely ^sleepy^ Not much news to share. Plenty of moans and groans though - managed to fall over yesterday morning on my way to work from the car park. Grazed and bruised my right knee, hip and shoulder and have been walking like quasi modo ever since!! My shoulder is really painful, but at least I didn't fall on bubbs  Don't even know how I managed it as there was nothing to trip over!!

Other "major" issue of the moment is my ribs, which are constantly aching due to baby-ninja in here, but I keep reminding myself of how lucky I am when I start getting whingey!!

Hope everyone is well and sending positive vibes out to those who need them.

Catch you all soon.

Trish xx


----------



## billy

Hi all
had a letter from the fertility clinic today. got appt on 18.3.04. at last i'm moving forward.
we're both going together. i have a good feeling about all this.
Bx


----------



## Trishs1970

Great news, Billy!

Good luck for the appointment.

Trish xx


----------



## clairea

Hi everyone,
Not much happening this end of the country (well the middle)... Leah wants to stay at home tomorrow and doesnt want to go to pre-school, when I told her I had got to go to work she asked what her dad was doing, so I told her he would be in bed (hes on day 7/12 nights YUK) to which she replied GREAT I will stay here with Daddy then   I just dont know what to say sometimes she just thinks everything through!! Thats just reminded me to post a photo I have taken of her in a new summer hat and top that she wouldnt take off all wend.

Anyway enough of my chunter (she is the one all in Barbie pink if you get a sec and I manage to do it ok)

Billy, good luck with the appt, I am glad you are both going together I think you need each other at a time like this, especially if things are being explained to you it takes 2 to take everything in, well thats my experience anyway.

Trish - Just for you I dared to measure myself, are you sitting down, i was 47inches round the middle   Although in my defence (if you can call it that) i was a size 18-20 beforehand, i wished I had done it when i found out, at least I would have something to compare with.. Think Pete is starting to panic a little that they may have missed twins on the first scan but I dont think thats very likely, mum says she was huge with my younger sis.

Hi to everyone else out there -- going now, tired again (and I have had another afternoon nap)
Speak soon
Love Claire


----------



## jeanette

Hi girls

hope you are all well.

Off to order my mariyln glenville vits. Fingers crossed they will help those little swimmers !!

Billy- good luck with the appointment. Dont forget to think about any questions you may wish to have.

Fee- hugs and kisses xxxxxxxxx

Claire- will go and look at photo when I have finished typing. I really must get one of alexandra into the gallery.

Trish- hope you are ok after your fall.

Alice- hope you are ok.

Sara - hope you are well to.

I have no gossip at all. Managed to prevent world war 3 breaking out within my family so that was my good deed for the day! Meet up with some of the other West Mids Gals- had a fantastic time!

Hugs and kisses to you all

Love

Jeanette xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## billy

Hi all
actually i would appreciate any tips on what to ask or any advice really. i'm sure you've all got loads.
thanks
B


----------



## Alice M

Hi everyone

Hope you're all okay.... Jeanette - good idea on the Glenville supplements. I read her book and although I haven't got her exact pills, I've been taking all the supplements she suggests, and my DH has been on a fair few too. I've really noticed the difference with giving up caffeine - feel much better without the stuff! I really believe it'll make a difference to sperm counts etc. By the way - we found out something interesting about sperm counts the other day. My DH was off to give blood - as he does every now and then - but when he told them he'd had a blood test recently cos he's doing IVF/ICSI, they said DON'T give blood cos it can really reduce your sperm count..... hmmmm - might explain a few things!

Anyway, I'm just about to start my rollercoaster ride. I start injecting on Friday, and by Sunday will be on three jabs a day ...that's the short course for you!!!

I guess I'll have to get DD a doctor's kit toy so she can learn about injections too!

Cheers everyone

Alice
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sara jayne

Hi girls, hope you are all well.

Jeanette - I definately second the taking of vitamins, my hubby's test last June came back really low, and we too were told on that basis nothing would happen naturally, he was advised to take magnesium and selenium and a good multivitamin, he has done this since and had another test last October. These tests had pushed his count up to 18 million, couldn't say what it was when I fell pregnant in January as he was due to test again in Feb, but it has definately pushed it all in the right direction!! 

Alice - lots of  coming your way, hope it works out for you this month. ELC do a good doctors kit, I brought my dd one last year, but be prepare to be bandaged up !!

Billy - good luck for your appointment, my biggest tip is to write it down before you go, I have found that I get so taken a back with waht they are saying to me, I forget to ask and then when I get home thinking 'why did I not ask that' and then having to wait another 2 months.

Claire - you little girlie is very cute, I am another with a hubbie on night shift at the moment, at least we get the bed to ourselves !!  all the more room for us eh !!
You and Trish are really scaring me with all these measurements and weights. I already feel bloated and trousers tightening and I've a long way to go !!

Fee- hope you are OK, 

Trsh - hope you are OK after your fall I did a similar thing last time when I was about 5 months preg. so desparate to protect babe I ended up with huge grazes and bruises on my hands, legs and elbows !!

Things are still ticking along well my end although I have had an awful 24 hr tummy bug which wiped me out completely, feeling much better today although now I have conjuctivitus !! and looking very unattractive !!

We have all had it over the past week, dd started it last Thursday very unfotunately in the middle of DFS with a 

^puke^. Lovely, made my apolgies and mada a hasty exit !! then hubby on Saturday and me on Sunday !!


Anyway love to you all, take good care


Sara

xx


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,
Gonna keep it short and sweet tonite, very tired and been on pc for last hour since my 2 went to bed (dh has a nap b4 starting nights and its Leahs treat to get into bed with him!) 
Sara - glad things are okay with you, do you find you dont sleep when dh's not there? I spend ages tossing and turning and end up sleeping on his side  2 nights to go!!
I did have a chuckle when I read about your escapade at dfs!! the worst my dd has ever done was all over the backseat of her dads car, but what you have to understand is my dh is absolutely besotted with his car - I couldnt stop laughting he was ^furious^!!

Well night to all, gonna have half an hours peace before I have to wake dh
Have a good wend
Love Claire


----------



## Fee

oohhh Sara - DFS. Nice!!!

How are we all?? This thread has been a bit quiet in recent days, but I wanted to see if Billy's appointment had gone OK.

Fee xxxxxxxx


----------



## clairea

Hi There,
Just a quickie from me today, dh has been to Ikea (with bil) and bought all our furniture for our bedroom   so i now need to go and check the receipt to make sure they remembered everything  Probably not... Seeing as the nearest shop is 50 mins away will not be best chuffed if he has forgotten anything!!

Well, i am 20wks tomorrow and getting lots of sympathetic looks when i tell people as I think going on last pg i look about 7 months!! Although i have weighed myself and still no change, dont quite know where the weight is going from but can quite easily see where its gone to!! Got a mw appt on thurs so will hear the h/b and then this time nxt wk i have my last scan so fingers xrossed.

Well, going to make a start on dinner
Love Claire


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

I just dont know where the time goes !!!!!!

Been having a few problems with dd school and another 2 girls picking on her. Basically because dd hasnt been telling the teachers there is nothing they can do! I asked the head teacher if she will speak to the parents concerned to see if they can find out any more info and she said no! This has been going on since reception and came to a head last week with my dd being hit. But head teacher says because no other incidents has been reported they wont inform the other parents. Yet we reported every incident as it occured but the teachers didnt document it so there is no evidence ! I will calm down im just a bit angry. She even indirectly said that my dd was lying. ^furious^

Still on the vits- dh needs reminding though !!!!!!

claire- I love Ikea. Its not too far from us really so we quite often go ! If you go to the Wednesbury one you can always pop in for coffee! Cant believe you are 20 weeks already ! Lovely

sara- hope you are feeling better. DH will redo sperm sample in May. As you say its worth giving them a bash. We have nothing to loose. 

Alice- how are you getting on? Thinking of you xxxx

Billy- how did you get on. I just saw your post re questions- sorry that I missed it.

Trish- hows the bump? Hope you are well. Time is flying by!!!!

Fee- how are you? Cant wait to meet you xxxxx

Hugs and kisses to you all

Love

Jeanette xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maxbabe

Jeanette,

Just wanted to say I am also very angry about this. 

We have chatted in chat and you know what you have to do now. Be strong, we are with you.

Good luck


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi Girls,

Jeanette - Just wanted to add my support over the school problems. We have had something similar recently as some boy punched my eldest several times in the face on the school bus just before half term. I was livid, as the bus company are useless, and I took photo's of Michael's face and involved the police who are now investigating. Bit of a difference I know, as he's almost 16, but the same principle. If I were you I'd complain to Ofsted or someone similar, and threaten the Head with local publicity - never fails! Anyway, good luck, and don't let it go till it's sorted out.

Claire - Glad to hear you're doing well. 20 weeks already! Jeanette is right, the time does fly by. I am now 30 weeks, though it's not going as fast as it was. Good luck for your scan.

As for me, had a consultant appointment yesterday, who freaked us out initially by suggesting that ICSI pregnancies are very high risk! Turned out he was referring to the early months, and he said that if everything was okay at the 16 week stage then no need for concern! Didn't help that he was Turkish and difficult to understand, but he was very nice and I'm sure he didn't mean to frighten the wits out of us!

Bubbs is still head down, though plenty of time for that to change! BP fine and still no stretch marks!!! Been off sick since Monday though as have been feeling really drained and sore. Going back on Friday, but have decided to bring my maternity leave forward to 36 weeks rather than 38, as I don't think I'll make it to the 30th April with energy left for the delivery. When I told DH he said, "That's good as there'll be loads to do getting the house tidy and everything organised before the baby comes". Managed to restrain myself from punching him in the face, but only just.

Bathroom is an ongoing nightmare. DH started it a week past Monday, and we are now on day 6 with no bath, shower, sink or fully functioning toilet ^furious^ Finally got the flooring down last night ready to fit the bath today, only to find gallons of water pouring through our kitchen light fitting at 11pm, as he'd screwed a floorboard through a rogue pipe under the floor! Had to pull up all the new flooring to fix the leak. Word of advice - don't believe them when they say that glueless laminate goes back down if you have to lift it. Got to buy a load more this morning, at 30 quid a pack (special bathroom stuff). Needless to say any future major work will be carried out by tradesmen I can sue!

Anyway, better stop moaning now as got to take Sammy to school soon. Best wishes to all.

(Smelly) Trish xx


----------



## Fee

Trish - as I probably keep telling you - your pg really brings back memories of mine - cos Lolly was due 14th May. I had to bring my maternity leave forward to that exact date (knackered basically!). Ahh brings back memories. Hope the lav etc situation gets sorted out soon . PHEW!!!

Jeanette - well you helped me out through school probs recently - and I can so relate to your anger and frustration. IT IS NEVER THEIR FAULT is it. We had 3 occasions where Laura came home with cuts on her head or face. I asked her teacher to let me know what had happened. Because there "was nothing in the book" - it seems to close the issue for them. I was incensed. She was 4 - not even 4 and a half then - and one of the smallest children in the school. I'd involve one of the parent goveners if I were you. It's what you vote them in for. If you can, pick one who is also on local council or similar.

Lots of love to everyone - off for lunch now

Fee xxxxxxxx


----------



## jeanette

Hiya

Thank you all for your support. It means alot to me.

I have summed up the meeting the other day and will start a dairy of all conversations/ incidents.

Will post later off to GPs.

Love

jeanette xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clairea

Morning All,

Well, what a busy week on this board, it took me a while to catch up with everthing!!

Jeanette - Hope you manage to get some help from the school, my heart went out to you when i read your post, we are so helpless for the little people in our lives...
We usually end up going to the Ikea at Notts as its a better run, but we did put both into autoroute and from Leics there is only 2 miles difference between there and yours!! when Pete was a service eng his office was based at Wednesbury so we used to go up there quite a bit (i have to confess the one at notts is all on one level to!! Lazy me.. I was even puffing getting up the hill to take leah to playschool this morning  )

Trish, I did laugh when i read your post and even read to dh as he wanted to know what was so funny!! The worst diy disaster for him also involved a pipe, he was putting some cabling in for an alarm box and drilled through the main hot water pipe coming out of the boiler and ended up soaking the whole wall to downstairs, fortunately at the time he was fixing domestic appliances so had a few bits of pipe and things on his van and managed to stop it quite quickley

Well, Dh got everything right from IKEA and it is all stacked round my broom, he is at the min putting some extra cupboards up in the kitchen before attempting our room (not to mention the fact the hallway still isnt finished-- at least he has a deadline to work to!)
Having quite a lot of pain in my bottom which shoots down my legs so i think dh may have to do the stripping in our room, he has told me to take it easy today so think i might just slob on the settee with a book and a coffee in a min

Hi to Fee, Billy and everyone else i have missed

Getting to uncomfy to sit much longer
Love Claire


----------



## Alice M

Hello everyone

Well, I had my first blood test yesterday after a week of injections and I'm sorry to say that it was very bad news for me. I haven't responded at all the the Gonal F, so they have stopped my treatment altogether, and I haven't even had one scan. This is the end of the road for me and needless to say I'm devastated. 

DH and I are just trying to come to terms with the fact that we can't have any more children, so are even more acutely aware of the miracle of the daughter we already have. 

I'm not really sure how to handle this piece of news - how to move on from something we've been trying for for so long - it's very hard because there's always been a next stage to move on to, but there's no next stage now - my ovaries are officially knackered and there's nothing I can do about it. I'm only 37! 

I'm also finding it hard to believe the clinic didn't even offer me a scan to see if there was anything going on - they just told me over the phone - you're not responding so stop all injections. A bit of a shock really.

Anyway, sorry to have such bad news.... any advice on 'moving on' would be welcome....

Hope everyone's okay...

Cheers

Alice
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just logged on after months of being away - there's sooo much going on- it's great to read of the pregnancies, but, my heart goes out to you, Alice, I can't believe they didn't even offer you a scan - you really deserve to be treated with more decency - I am so, so sorry to read your bad news. It makes me so mad the way we are treated so often by these clinics.. You must be so, so sad.. I really feel for you and your DH...all I can say is that I know you will get a lot of support from the wonderful women on this site..

stay strong.... 

Deb


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi Everyone,

Alice - So sorry to hear your news, you must be devastated. Your clinic really should have called you in for a consultation to give you the news and explore your options, so I'd be tempted to complain if I were you. As for next steps, would you consider donor eggs? I donated on our last cycle, and my recipient got 9. They don't tell you what the outcome was, but I got pg with one of the other 8, so she must have had a good chance! If you want any more info just shout and I'll IM you anything I can. Don't give up hope-there were many times when I thought we'd never get our chance, but we did in the end. 

Claire - You sound like me, all uncomfortable! My ribs have been killing me for weeks, and it takes me all my time to get upstairs to the bucket  !! Still, it'll all be worth it in the end. Glad you got your furniture sorted out. We were just saying we'll have to go and pick up the stuff for the baby's room, seeing as we have less than 10 weeks to go.

Jeanette - Any progress with the school?

Fee - What date did you actually give birth in the end? I'm hoping to be a bit early again this time. You sound really well, nice to hear.

As for my turbulent life, we have finally got a bath, sink and shower  so am no longer smelly. Unfortunately, still flushing the loo with a buket till Monday, when they have promised we will get the new one (they said that last week!). If it does arrive, it'll be 3 weeks late, so they'd better do some grovelling. Rest of the bathroom is looking gorgeous, and we have been out "accessorizing" so have everything co-ordinated (except the toilet of course, which is covered in paint, silica gel and odd grey stuff). Have warned DH that eventual delight on my face does not mean that I will ever consider letting him rip out any future bathrooms, so he is now considering buying a knackered old house to do up and sell. Hmmmmm.

Didn't go back to work today (naughty), but will have to drag myself in on Monday, worse luck. Still, only 6 weeks to go which could be much worse. I am now on antibiotics as have developed a kidney infection, which isn't too uncomfortable luckily, and at least gives me a good excuse for being off!

Well, better go and visit the other board. Hope all you quiet ones are doing okay!

Trish xx


----------



## clairea

Morning All  
Feeling much better today, guess the little one must have moved a bit, have managed to get downstairs without shooting pains in my bottom/back/legs today, had to get mum to come shopping with me yesterday to lift the bags for me, think DH thinks i am being a bit woosy considering I am only half way - Cant explain the pain to him!!
Something which did brighten my day yesterday was... Him and his dad putting in new worktops at their house and his dad managed to put one through the oven door and smashed it too pieces   Glad they werent at mine!!

Alice - Just wanted to duplicate what everyone else has said, this must have been devastating news and delivered in such an impersonal way a big  coming from me too... 

Trish - yes, i think you ought to buy your nursery furniture!! We are lucky and have the cot stored at mums and enough of everything else in the attic which as soon as my bedroom is done (after dh has put the cupboards up in kitch) will be brought down and washed etc.

Hi to everyone else, gotta go, dd is clutching at my arm, she is a bit pasty white today and looks very tired even after her usual 12 hours sleep!!

BYE
Love Claire


----------



## clairea

Hi Ladies,

Just thought I would drop in and say 'hello'  its all gone a bit quiet out there??
Got a busy week lined up, we are off to London to see Chitty Chitty tomorrow me and Leah are both very excited   then off for a weekend without her with dh in Bristol, a combined bday/Valentines Day/Wedding anniversary pressie from me... Cant wait, its such a strange feeling though going anywhere without L, dont know about you but we feel like naughty school children let out to play and we still end up looking for her!!
Hope everyone is well
Love Claire


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi girls,

Sorry for long absence, but this was due to DH - not content with causing bathroom chaos for weeks, decided to completely re-decorate the playroom and lay a new floor   In the process of floor-laying managed to b*gger up the internet connection, which he has only just managed to fix!! He is back at work now thankfully, so all should be safe for a while at least! Have to admit though that whole house now looks stunning as he is very good (though you wouldn't think so after the recent disasters!), and the bathroom and playroom were the last that needed doing. He has been muttering about starting again by re-decorating our bedroom, but I've vetoed that one!

Claire - Glad you're feeling better - hope you enjoyed your weekend, it sounds fab!

Alice - Hope you're feeling a little better and have made some progress with your clinic.

Jeanette - any news?

Work have now reduced my hours to 6 a day for the last few weeks, so that's working well, especially as I'm still on full-time pay thanks to a great boss. Only 4 weeks till I finish now, thank the lord, and 8 until the "big day". Bubbs is unbelievably low down, which I never had with the boys, but maybe things are just a bit more "relaxed" down there these days, after having 2 others!

Still haven't bought the drawers/changing station for the baby's room, but the crib, cot etc are all set up and ready to go. Thought I'd wait until I finish work to get the rest as it'll be easier for delivery.

Well, that's all my news. Hope everyone is okay.

Trish xx


----------



## Fee

Hiya Trish - lovely to hear from you. What a fab boss you have. Are you going to go back to work post No.3 

I've no news really girls - hence I've not posted on here much. Laura went to school today dressed as Madeline, and looked so cute. (They had to go as a character from a book). 

Jeanette - so sorry you'll not be staying at Stratford -b ut happy you are still coming to eat - at least we get to meet you all. xx

Fee xxxxx


----------



## billy

Hi girls
sorry for not posting been so busy!!
went to clinic yesterday. DH has to give a sample (finally!) I've got to go on days 2, 21 and 28 for bloods. then on day 5 have a HSG. was freaked out by this until i posted on chatters and ask a nurse. the girls there have put my mind to rest. i was a bit disturbed as the hops give you antibiotics after. but i think that's just in case. so af is due around the end of march, dh has to 'deliver' on 9. april. so we may have another appointment by mid april with the results.
fingers crossed.
love B
ps i haven't read all this thread yet, so i'm not being rude by not asking about everyone. will post again later.


----------



## Alice M

Hello everyone

It's been very quiet on this thread lately... hope everyone's doing okay....

Thanks for all your kind messages about our recent yucky news - we had our follow-up appointment and I left feeling a bit better - it's not quite the end of the line yet, but very nearly. I've got to have a few more FSH tests and and if my levels go down at all, I might get another try at ICSI - on the very top dose of stimms this time. However, if my FSH levels keep rising, then that's it. So I've been trying to be very relaxed and sort my head out a bit, in fact we've just been on holiday for 2 weeks, down to the South Island (in NZ) which is a very beautiful and peaceful place to be.....

Trish - you asked whether we'd try egg donation, and we are investigating that.... NZ doesn't do any egg sharing schemes like in the UK (the NZ ethics committee are against it for some odd reason), but we can do it through our clinic, and they will find a donor for us apparently (it's expensive, but some things are more important than money...) We're also investigation adoption, and we're going to an Adoption Evening in May...

Billy - good luck with your tests and hsg. I've had a couple of hsgs and they're not TOO bad - the second one I had was with a really good person, and she made it all seem very easy. One piece of advice that I'm sure you've heard is to take some painkillers an hour or so before the appointment - again just in case - then you know you're covered!

Cheers everyone
love
Alice
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fee

Hi girls

Hope our 2ndary Mum's to be are going OK - Are you still having back pain Claire?

Alice - So sorry for your news. Odd that your clinic are not suggesting trying with a different drug, like Menopur for instance. How old is your dd? 
It is a difficult decision to use a donor egg - but, to encourage you, my bf tried for several IVF attempts and never got any embies at all. She simply did not respond to the drugs. They were put on list for egg donation, but forgot about it as they were told her age was against them. They adopted my goddaughter in 2000. THEN at aged 44 her name came to the top of the egg donation list and she had ET with donor egg and got PG and their little girl is now 18 months. She's gorgous, and has made her mum really happy - so it can happen hun xxxx

Fee xxx


----------



## billy

Hello everyone
Alice thanks for you kind words and advice. sorry to hear your news and hope Fee's reply helped you.

love to all
B


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well.

Anyone having problems getting their kids to sleepnow its light!!!!! 11pm last nite before alexandra would go to sleep!!!!!! Hence this morning a very tired little girl went to school.

Havent been around much as I have got problems with my leg. But I havent forgotten about any of you!

I promise i will post properly soon !

Love

jeanette xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alice M

Hi Fee (and everyone!)

thanks for your reply - I did ask my specialist about Menopur and it's not actually a registered drug here in NZ, so I can't use it!!! I thought it might work better for me as it's got a different make-up to Gonal F and has had a bit more success apparently.....Very frustrating...... I suppose if I was to go overseas for treatment I might get to use it, but that's just beyond our means at the moment - we need to win lotto!!! 
NZ also has a maximum dose rate for Gonal F that's lower than other countries, so I can't have as much of it as some women are given, which is a pain too. Even more frustrating....
I do find it strange that my ovaries can have gone downhill so quickly after having had my daughter (she's nearly 4 now - and we conceived her naturally), but my specialist reckons it's because of the endometriosis.

Anyway - your story about egg donation is a great one, and I've been looking at the Donation thread too, which is really interesting and enlightening. So my DH and I will probably go for that if my FSH keeps on rising - and we feel very positive about it too. In light of all our circumstances, it seems the best way of having our much-wanted second child and giving Milly a sibling.... watch this space!!!

How are you going now? Have you made any decisions as to your next step?

Thanks
love

Alice
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi All,

Alice - Sorry to hear your tribulations are continuing. It sounds as though we have far more options over here, which must be frustrating for you when people make suggestions that you can't try. Good luck honey, you'll get there in the end.

Jeanette - Poor you with that leg still playing up. Make sure you get plenty of rest. I know what you mean about the new light evenings - Sammy looked completely horrified last night when I said it was time for bed, and it brought back loads of memories of when my brother and I were kids as we always had an earlier bedtime than other kids. I remember sitting on my bedroom windowsill all pathetic watching them play outside and feeling abused!! The other downside is that Sammy won't wake up in the morning since the clocks went forward, and he was never the best "morning-person" to start with!! Oh well, I know how he feels, and I daresay we'll both get used to it soon.

Fee - Yes I am going back to work after the baby, but not until the New Year. I would have liked longer, but my wage is too high to do without long term. Luckily I get full pay for 6 months on maternity leave, so I am taking that plus 5 weeks annual leave and a month unpaid, which is the best we can manage. I know I'll be a wreck when it's time to go back - it took me 2 years to get used to it with Sammy!! Still, Phil has already been accepted to do condensed hours, which means he will have every Tuesday and Friday off, plus every other weekend. If I do the same it'll mean we don't need a childminder very often. Can't knock the prison service for their work/life balance options really.

Billy - Hope it's going well with the tx - how are you coping?

Claire - How's the tummy?!

Well I'm on the big count down now, with only 6 weeks to go ^shocked^ till D-Day! Still can't quite believe that we are finally going to get our miracle, despite the huge belly!!

I finish work in 2 & 1/2 weeks (thank the lord) so will no doubt be boring you all with constant posts to while away the hours!

Well that's all my news really (not much I know) so I will waddle off for now. Catch you all soon.

Trish xx


----------



## Cherub75

Hiya, can I join you all on here. 

I'm not new to FF but am to this board, had not noticed it up until now .

I have 1 DS (now 6) and have been ttc #2 now for 4 years. I have PCOS and am not even sure if I ovulate. I had to take Clomid to conceive DS and was lucky on 1st cycle of 50mg. I tried the Clomid again in October and again in December and it didn't make any difference, my last cycle was 84 days. I've now been refered back to my hospital for further tests and go to see the consultant on 1st June.

My DS knows how much I want another, and has also noticed how many other mums at school who have either recently had another or who are expecting. It killed me the other day when he wanted to know when he would be a big brother and I had to tell him there is a possibility that he may never be, the look on his face said it all 

Anyway enough of me, I'm sure you're all feeling the same, so I'm juist gonna say, I wish you all love and luck and hope we all get our dreams real soon.

Love

Emma x x


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

its just a quick post.............I hate to admit it.............I no longer can manange late nights............unlike party animals Alexandra, Billie & Laura !!!!!

I am spending the day in my pjs and I dont care who knows !!!!!! Alexandra is chilling as well today !

Hope you are all well. Welcome Emma.

I reakon we should all meet up with the kids on this thread! Alexandra wants to know when !!!!!!!! (please give me time to recover and I didnt even have a drink !!!!)

Love

jeanette xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fee

Emma - I've IM'd you - but wonderful to have you here. We know what your ds is going through - I get it all the time with Lolly. She even thought she was going to Stratford to get a new sister.  Hope to meet soon.

Jeanette - ahh thanks for all the time you spent with me and Lol at Stratford. Goodness she was over excited! I am shattered. I've had to get up this morning and take them to school - yup, we don't break up until Thursday - so I'm dead jealous of your day in pjs. Alex is a real tribute to you - hope Laura is that good one day!! She was so dog tired last night she wet the bed and didn't wake up. Changed her pjs andher bed - without her even fluttering her eyes open. She denied the whole thing this morning!! She really was bushed. I could just lay my head down now and nod off - so can you please have 40 winks for me xxxxx


----------



## Cherub75

Hi Jeanette and Fee,

Thanks for the welcome, and you certainly sound as though you had a woderful time in Stratford, wish I could've been there, maybe next time huh!

Fee poor you finishing on Thursday, Daniel broke up on Friday and goes back on 20th, sadly for me though I have to work, only took 13th and 14th off so I can save my hols up to be off with hime over the summer.

Have a good day

Emma x x


----------



## maxbabe

Hi there,

Just a quick one as I am at work, on the way home yesterday I nearly ran out of petrol as the petrol station near the hotel was shut....I wanted to cry....but luckily we made it to Banbury (cross). Billie slept all the way home..she was up till 1 am on the saturday night before falling asleep on Nicky's lap.

I got home, put on a dvd for her and crashed for an hour before Billie woke me and demanded tea!!!!!

I envy you Jeanette being in pj's.....was a great weekend, sorry I didnt get to see you on Sunday Fee...

Welcome Cherub (Emma)

loads of love

maria (maxbabe)


----------



## Fee

Hi Maria
Well - I've had two nice bits of news - that is that Emma lives very near, and you live not too far - so we should meet up soon. I'm arranging something with Em - nothing definite yet. Do you think you and Billie would be up for it?? 
Fee xxxxxxx


----------



## maxbabe

Definately up for meeting again...can't think of anywhere off the top of my head.....maybe a park or something to let them run riot!!!!!


----------



## Mel

New home for you girls

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=44;action=display;threadid=7711;start=0#lastPost

x x x


----------

